# Mama is done!



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't posted much since July and really not so much since MAY, so many people have changed on here! I just want to say I am divorced!!!! It was final this week and I am moving on and happily doing so. 

I am dating. I have been for months. I am now dating a guy exclusively and would like to introduce him to my kids... just trying to figure out how!! My kids really liked the guy I dated this summer, and we are still friends, but he isn't really wasn't going to be 'the one' you know the next one (LOL) but we were good buddies and still are. This other guy... man... he could be the next one and I am willing to give it a try. 

Ideas / experiences on how to do this. My kids range from 5 to 26 .... only four live with me.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I would really make sure that you are serious with the guy. I remember my mother would introduce her boyfriends to me all of the time. It got old and I never tried to bond with them. She jumped into relationships to quick and they never lasted. 

I would introduce him slowly, as a friend at first. Don't have him come over to much and bombard the family. Allow him to get to know them. 

Take our time-nothing worth rushing into...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Corpuswife said:


> I would really make sure that you are serious with the guy. I remember my mother would introduce her boyfriends to me all of the time. It got old and I never tried to bond with them. She jumped into relationships to quick and they never lasted.
> 
> I would introduce him slowly, as a friend at first. Don't have him come over to much and bombard the family. Allow him to get to know them.
> 
> Take our time-nothing worth rushing into...


100% agree....go slow....no need to rush.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you are well! 

Congrats on your divorce!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

hi mama glad to hear you are doing well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, Mama! I remember you!

So GLAD to hear your divorce is final. This is my first time on this board as I am EAGERLY awaiting the day I'm qualified to be here (can't even file until November). So imagine my surprise to find you here!

Hope you continue to do well. Don't rush ANYTHING. What is wrong with just being friends (w/ or w/o benefits) for a LONG TIME?

Have great HOLIDAYS if I don't see you on the other boards (although with YOUR experience, you would be a great asset on the 'thinking about' and 'going through' divorce boards).


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Mamatomany said:


> I haven't posted much since July and really not so much since MAY, so many people have changed on here! I just want to say I am divorced!!!! It was final this week and I am moving on and happily doing so.
> 
> I am dating. I have been for months. I am now dating a guy exclusively and would like to introduce him to my kids... just trying to figure out how!! My kids really liked the guy I dated this summer, and we are still friends, but he isn't really wasn't going to be 'the one' you know the next one (LOL) but we were good buddies and still are. This other guy... man... he could be the next one and I am willing to give it a try.
> 
> Ideas / experiences on how to do this. My kids range from 5 to 26 .... only four live with me.


Only 4 kids at home. An empty nester lol!
I can comment! Mine range from 2-20, 4 of them and only 3 at home haha.

Take things slow - start with him as a friend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

